# NGR: Pulling Mom/pups from Nash County,NC?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just checked and it is over near the coast. Waaay far from me.
thanks for getting the mama dog and pups out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm liking the work you are doing. Be sure to post some pictures of your lab. We don't discriminate here.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was rereading your post and saw this:
"_I've never actually dealt with pulling directly from a shelter before, and was just curious if anyone had any info, suggestions,advice_."

If the rescue is already in touch with the shelter I assume they have the paperwork done to be an "approved" rescue. make sure that you are on the list as someone who is authorized to pickup and transport for the resuce. Hopefully they will just be glad someone is helping out some of the dogs.:crossfing


----------



## Hartfordogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok it's official! Amy(founder/operator of the rescue I volunteer for) was able to get a call back(She'd left a VM earlier for them). This Momma girl and her 7 beautiful babies are on hold for the rescue. She will either be going to get them tomorrow or Friday afternoon, but is in hopes she could get someone from that area to pull her/meet Amy part way, as traveling long distances for her are rough. I'm going to reach far and wide and see if I could get someone willing to do it for her, and meet her part way.
I'm so excited we may be able to save this beauty! I'll be back in a few to post a picture! If anyone knows anyone around that area that might could help, please let me know.

Oh and CoppersMom- we are a 501c3 org. They told her she'd just need her # for that.  Thankyou Very much!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ooops.:doh::doh::doh: I meant approved by this shelter, not as in an approved rescue, but it sounds like they have it under control. I've run into problems with that before and also with being approved as someone who can pick up for a rescue. Sometimes the paperwork gets in a scramble and it is surprising how sticky things can get.:no:

There is a thread under the GR general rescue section that lists people willing to help with transport. This is the link to that thread. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html
I'm sure there is someone out that way. You also might get a taker a little later in the day when people get home and have a chance to log on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hartfordogs*

Hartfordogs

Can't wait until you post the pics!
What is the name of the rescue you volunteer for?

What city in N.C. is Nashville close to?

There are four Golden Ret. Rescues in N.C. and maybe they could help and meet Amy?!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
North Carolina
•Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
•Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
•Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
•Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Hartfordogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Let me see if the pictures will work here.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a sweetheart.:smooch:
I'm so glad you are getting her and the pups out of there.


----------



## Hartfordogs (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't wait to meet her once Amy gets her back to the rescue!! I will for sure be taking pictures!! She seem so gentle and loving from her pics, and yet so scared, and helpless.


----------



## Hartfordogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Karen, Nashville is east of Raleigh,NC. I believe right outside of Rocky Mt.,NC . 
It's about 2 1/2 hr drive or so from the HART Foundation (rescue I volunteer for) in Lexington,NC. We were hoping maybe someone could pull and even bringing her an hour closer this way would be fantastic. Just something to help cut down the traveling time for Amy to make it easier on her.


----------



## Hartfordogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanking the Lord tonight for answered prayers! Amy will be meeting someone with Nash Shelter Animal Friends,in Durham tomorrow afternoon to pick up this beautiful sweetheart and babies!! I'm so excited and can not wait to meet her!!!! When I take pics I'll be happy to share if anyone would like to see them!
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hartfordogs*

Hartfordogs

Those prayers really work!!
Please keep us posted-so happy for the sweet Momma and her babies!!

*Momma dog looks so sweet and shy. Let us know when you meet her-the babies are all beautiful!!*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is just wonderful. Poor litle Mama dog does look scared and just so unsure.
At least she and the pups will be getting out of the shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Never mind, I see she got some help, that's great! 




Hartfordogs said:


> Ok it's official! Amy(founder/operator of the rescue I volunteer for) was able to get a call back(She'd left a VM earlier for them). This Momma girl and her 7 beautiful babies are on hold for the rescue. She will either be going to get them tomorrow or Friday afternoon, but is in hopes she could get someone from that area to pull her/meet Amy part way, as traveling long distances for her are rough. I'm going to reach far and wide and see if I could get someone willing to do it for her, and meet her part way.
> I'm so excited we may be able to save this beauty! I'll be back in a few to post a picture! If anyone knows anyone around that area that might could help, please let me know.
> 
> Oh and CoppersMom- we are a 501c3 org. They told her she'd just need her # for that.  Thankyou Very much!!!!


Check on Yahoo and Petfinder in the transport groups and see if there might be someone who could help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news hearing this sweet girl and her beautiful babies arrangements to be pulled and transported have been made. 

Looking forward to seeing more picures.


----------

